# My husband is an alcoholic



## Aiza

Hey guys! 
Need your help, my husband is an alcoholic and totally out of control. He drinks everynight after work and comes home morning, no calls neither text, we have a 5 years old son waiting for him. Feeling so sad and hurt that he doesn't even care anymore about he's family, after drinking somewhere in friends house coming home and just take shower and go for work the same routine everyday and everynight, so 1 day he hurt me physically in our workplace, and I did report him to our management as we are working together in one company, and I put him out from the house . After 3 days of not seeing him, we missed him so much as there is something missing in our house and something is change, so he came home and said sorry and begging that he loves me and our son that he will change he stop drinking and stop hurting me, but that was all a lie. For more than 2 weeks now i don't have peace in mind as he is doing the same thing, I don't know what to do, cannot sleep at night thinking where he is, is he coming home, or just call. But nothing, I want to help my self on how to fight this stress I'm having. I'm so tired and I just want to have a peace of mind.... Will he ever change and care about us again, as he said he loves us so much. But I don't see or feel the love 😕💔


----------



## Diana7

I think you may need to ask him to leave again. Tell him that if he gets help for his drinking and has been sticking with it for at least 6 months he may be able to come home. 
He is being a very bad influence on your son and the fact that he got violent with you is another reason not to be with him.


----------



## MJJEAN

If you love your child you'll kick out the drunk, file for a divorce, and protect your child. I can't believe someone on the internet has to tell you this! He doesn't love you. He doesn't love your son. He loves his drink and himself. He just says what he has to in order to have a place to come back to when he's got nowhere else to be.

And if you think he's out drinking for days and isn't also having sex with bar trash you're delusional.

And get the heck outta here with that "we missed him". YOU. YOU missed him and YOU allowed an abusive alcoholic back into your child's house because YOU miss him. He may be addicted to drink, but you're addicted to drama. If you actually wanted peace he'd already be gone, permanently.


----------



## D0nnivain

Start going to a support group called Al-Anon. They help the loved ones of alcoholics. They will teach you about the disease & make you feel less alone. 

If he's violent you may be better off divorcing. That is a line that should not be crossed.


----------



## TJW

MJJEAN said:


> He loves his drink and himself.


Yes. That is true of all addicts. No matter what the substance of choice, the substance becomes the most important thing in the world, even MORE than himself, however, self runs a close second, to the exclusion of every other person and thing.



Aiza said:


> said sorry and begging that he loves me and our son that he will change he stop drinking and stop hurting me,


No. He will not. Not without professional help in a live-in facility. Then, his hold on his sobriety and against his violent tendencies will be tenuous, at best, for DECADES thereafter. He will need to religiously attend AA or other support group FOREVER in order to maintain.

Just get out. Now. Take your son with you. Don't put yourself and your son on this ride. It's a ride to hell for both of you.

Get a burner phone, and hide it. Call the domestic violence hotline on the burner. Today. 1-800-799-SAFE.
HOTLINE

Clear your browsing history every time you go to the hotline site. Use the "incognito" feature of your browser.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd

TJW said:


> Get a burner phone, and hide it. Call the domestic violence hotline on the burner. Today. 1-800-799-SAFE.
> HOTLINE


Does that phone line work in South Africa?


----------

